

The Monster List of Freelance Job Sites - collistaeed
http://www.freelanceswitch.com/finding/the-monster-list-of-freelance-job-sites-2009-update/

======
randomwalker
I think this is just screaming for a business opportunity based on aggregating
the postings on all these sites and building a single interface to it.

~~~
coderholic
I've done just that at <http://jobs.plasis.co.uk> \- it currently only
supports 9 of the sites but I'm adding more all the time.

~~~
indiejade
Nice! You're on stumbleupon now, too.

